
Show HN: Pxltrm – [WIP] a pixel art editor inside the terminal - 2211
https://github.com/dylanaraps/pxltrm
======
2211
I wrote this yesterday so it's a WIP but it's fairly complete. It's a tiny
pixel art editor for your terminal. There's a screenshot in the link above so
check it out.

\- Vim hjkl movement.

\- Supports 256 terminal palette.

\- Supports true color terminals (all hex colors).

\- Draw with any character or string.

\- Save and load "screens".

\- Open regular text files for editing.

\- Responsive on window resize.

It's all pure bash minus a call to `stty` if the hack to get terminal
lines/columns in pure bash fails. I also need to figure out a way to export to
an image file. Right now when you save/load a "screen" it just logs all key-
presses to a file.

Mess around with it and let me know when you break it. :P

